# Breeder question



## cowans (Aug 29, 2012)

I have a question. Should I be concerned about a breeder whose litter includes several blue eyed puppies? I just noticed them on a photo. Thanks. I have felt great about this breeder up to now. She has all the genetic testing, great environment, clearly in it for the right reasons. We've been waiting on this pup for 7 weeks...due to get him in 2 weeks. I was just concerned when I saw the photos today (too far away to visit).
Thanks


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

Wellllll, it depends on what you want your puppy for. The Breed Standard definitely counts that as a major fault ("Eyes-- very dark, oval in shape and set far enough apart and positioned to create an alert intelligent expression. Major fault: eyes round, protruding, large or very light."), and it's kind of strange (where on earth did THOSE genetics come from??). But having said that, if you have done some research and feel confident that the breeder's dogs are healthy and you just want a pet, why not? But that's just my opinion. But also, it's unusual enough that she's probably expecting you to ask about it! I'd be interested in knowing what she says.


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

If you search this forum there are some other threads where people discussed blue eyes in years past. Also I read that sometimes what seem to be blue eyes change to amber later, so that might be the case...interesting though!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

How old are the pups in the photos? All pup's eyes look blue in photos for a couple of weeks after they have opened up.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Are they browns? Sometimes browns can have a different cast to their eyes as puppies in pictures, either blueish or green.


----------



## sulamk (Nov 5, 2011)

Can also be the eqivalent of red eye in humans from the flash on the camera.


----------



## sarahmurphy (Mar 22, 2012)

every photo I can find shows milky blue dark eyes at 4 weeks that are milky dark at 7 weeks and pretty clear by 8 weeks, but still a bit milky in photos. 

Ask to see photos of other litters - and the parents - if no adults have light eyes, odds are it is the puppy milky blue and it will clear out. I would not flip out, I'd just ask if any of them have blue eyes, or if they are just photographing blue. (Some do have blue eyes, but I'd think they'd look lighter than the milky blue tinged ones of the eyes that go dark.) 

sarah


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

flash in young puppies eyes often reflects BLUE, not green like in the adults (I am not sure why). Puppies eyes are all blue until they are about 7 weeks old (they look grey blue) and even then they may have a bluish grey cast. If you are talking light blue, that is a separate issue. 

Can you post the picture you're talking about? People can tell you if it is the normal blue or not. Also, if you are getting a puppy for a pet and there are a couple with light eyes, ask for a dark eyed puppy if you want dark eyes. 

True blue eyes in poodles is pretty darned rare, but there are some. To have more than one or two in a litter would be highly unusual and I would have some concern, but I have a feeling you are looking at normal blue eyed baby puppies.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Here are pics of my very dark brown eyed puppy at 4 weeks showing the very normal blue puppy eyes, at 8 weeks with the blue flash refection and brown eyes that are not fully color developed, and one of him now at 5 months showing his eyes are brown. Hope that helps! 

I know how it is worrying about choosing the "right" puppy. You have done your research and I am sure you chose a great puppy. 

totally normal blue eyes on a 4 week old puppy:









blue eyes from a camera flash with slightly lighter brown eyes of a young puppy:









His deep dark baby browns as an almost 5 month old:


----------



## cowans (Aug 29, 2012)

The puppies are 8 weeks old. I see a different blue, it's a very light blue. Breeder told me it was just the flash, though, and that his eyes are amber/golden brown (which still seemed lighter than I would have expected though?). They are white/light cream. 
Thanks for the replies.


----------



## cowans (Aug 29, 2012)

What a beautiful poodle!


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

What pigment are the noses & the eye rims? I have seen that the brown pointed white/creams can have green colored eyes. I don't know about blue/ I have only seen blue on the "Merle" poodles & I am not sure that "Merle " poodles are purbreed or mixed sometime in the past with pom or aussie to get the merle gene & then breed multiple times with poodles to get poodle look but the heavy merle gene.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Cowan, dogs with brown noses often have lighter brown or amber colored eyes. Tha is pretty common. Cream dogs with black noses should also have dark brown eyes. Some creams have brown noses if there is brown in the pedigree which leads to lighter colored eyes. Some breeders will discount a cream dog with the wrong colored nose because brown noses and light brown eyes are faults in the show ring with cream or white dogs, but to me it isn' unattractive. If you are wanting a pet and everything else is good (health testing, personality) I wouldn't worry about lighter eyes. No dog is perfect. 

Thank you for saying my Jazz is beautiful. I think he is, too. I was going to show him, but now am not so sure because his bite is not developing as well as I think it should. Like I said, NO dog is perfect!! 

Try to post pictures of your new puppy! We'd love to see him or her.


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

Funny; on this topic, yesterday I was looking at pictures of our dogs when they were puppies and I saw several where it looked like they had blue eyes! I totally forgot about that trick of the light. Indy has very dark eyes but Maddy's eyes are chocolate brown. I know it's a breed fault but she has very expressive eyes, and heck like you said Outwest she's not a show dog, and she's spayed, so I just enjoy them  p.s. Outwest I was thinking the same thing, Jazz is soooo pretty


----------

